# Mercury Transits Sun - 2019 NOV 11



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)

The innermost planet Mercury will appear to transit the disk of the Sun on 2019 NOV 11 for observers in the Americas, Europe, Africa, Near East and New Zealand. This will be the last Mercury transit until 2032, and until 2049 for North Americans.

As with a Solar Eclipse, great care must be taken to protect eyes. If not accompanied by an expert in solar viewing, it may be wise to simply watch online live videos of the transit.

I've created graphics depicting the transit as viewed from various cities. They can be seen at https://www.CurtRenz.com/mertran.html

Photos and descriptions of the transit would be welcome additions to this thread.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

That is also mentioned here:

https://www.noao.edu/kpvc/


----------



## John Tomson (Sep 7, 2019)

Watch the eyes, yeah. Protect the eyes and never stare into the sun.


----------

